# Throat itch



## kumeena (Jun 8, 2012)

What is the code I can use of throat itch


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,

I searched and ends with'' sore feeling of  throat''(Sore feeling-Itch),i think you can use 462!!!

Hope that helps
Nalini CPC


----------

